# IABP removal



## kessel (Aug 6, 2012)

Would it be appropriate to use V58.81 for a diagnosis?


----------



## TWinsor (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes the V58.81 is appropriate to use for the removal.


----------



## Sisi (Aug 6, 2012)

V58.81 is procedure code, but it can be use for a diagnosis


----------



## j.monday7814 (Aug 9, 2012)

I disagree, I use the same diagnosis as the implant which is usually hypotension. And a -78 modifier because its usually within the post-op period


----------

